# Animal Import Application



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi All-

We received approval from the MOEW for our animal import application but it has the wrong airport we will be flying into. Does anyone have any experience with this, will it cause a problem when when we try to get our dogs through customs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Ooh haven't had any experience with having the wrong airport on the import papers but certainly wouldn't be taking any chances and would be trying to have it amended - good luck


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah i would defo get it changed. everything here has to be black and white or you have no chance! even then you sometimes have problems


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi bigdave
Which airport you will land and which airport the dogs will land … I will ask the customs


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks everyone. Mr. Alsuwaidi-the dogs and the family will land at Dubai Airport. The import papers says the landing airport is Abu Dhabi.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> thanks everyone. Mr. Alsuwaidi-the dogs and the family will land at Dubai Airport. The import papers says the landing airport is Abu Dhabi.


hi bigdave
I think the mistake is with cargo. Because approval to bring the dog to uae its in general. Not for specific airport. Check with cargo may be they made mistake and if it is too late to change the paper there is no problem to pick the dog from the other airport. And you don’t have to go to Abu Dhabi this is not your problem. The cargo company they should to this since it’s there mistake and they have to bring your dog to Dubai


----------

